# Heading to San Antonio...any hobby shops?



## UntuchablSS (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Texans !!

I'm happy to say that my wife and I are heading to San Antonio for a brief vacation in Feb. 

Can any of you locals give me directions/names to the Local Hobby Shops there? A street address would be nice. I'll be staying off of the NW Loop 410. So anywhere in San Antonio (no matter where it is), I'd like to visit a few.
I make it a thing to buy at least something from one of these stores to take home.

Thanks folks ! Anxiously awaiting your replies.

Val
UntuchablSS


----------



## SpeedBugge (Jan 12, 2006)

go to hobbytownsatx.com they have an outdoor track. #2108298697


----------

